# s.s essonite



## crowsnest (Jul 30, 2008)

any info on this boat only know she was torpedoed


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

crowsnest said:


> any info on this boat only know she was torpedoed


ESSONITE (1904 - 1917)
O.N. 119193. 589g. 211n. 174.8 x 28.1 x 10.7 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25” & 40” x 27”) engine made by Muir & Houston Ltd., Glasgow. 99 RHP.
11.11.1904: Launched by Scott and Sons, Bowling (Yard No. 174) for William Robertson, Glasgow. 
12.1904: Completed. 
1.2.1917: Whilst on a voyage from Caernarvon to Rochester with stone was sunk, with the loss of ten lives, with a torpedo by the German submarine U 55 at a position 50.35N., 05.04W., 3 miles north, north, west from Trevose Head. Ten crew lost.


----------



## crowsnest (Jul 30, 2008)

*ss essonite*

thanks bill,it was on a headstone in gourock cemetery that the person had drowned through torpedoing of the s.s essonite.was trying to find any photos of her wi no luck


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello Crowsnest, a couple of photos for you
ESSONITE
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=8530
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships E/slides/Essonite-01.html


----------



## Ken MacTaggart (Feb 19, 2021)

crowsnest said:


> any info on this boat only know she was torpedoed


my relative John McPhedran aged 16 was drowned in the sinking of the Essonite. He is commemorated on the Inveraray War Memorail and on the Tower Hill Memorial (London) to the Mercantile Marine. He was known in the family as "Wee Jackie", poor lad. RIP. 
Roll of Honour - Argyllshire - Inveraray


----------



## M.K. (Jun 28, 2021)

My relative was also on board and perished. John Kenneway aged 19, my fathers uncle. I intend to visit Tower Hill Memorial in the next few days. RIP.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

ESSONITE official number 119193. Ship sunk 1.2.1917 by U-55 (Wilhelm Werner), 3 miles NNW of Trevose Head.

I have an interest as I am trying to find the names of the survivors – always the hardest part of researching sunken ships. The master and two seamen survived the sinking and were landed ashore but ten seamen perished – their names below. RIP.

Unfortunately, the 1917 crew agreement for ESSONITE was reported missing in 2011 from TNA Kew so unable to check this. Maybe mention of names in ADM 137/2961 - British Merchant vessels sunk and captured by the enemy, January to April 1917. Held at Kew so if anyone happens to be going to Kew, I would appreciate a look-up on that file. Thanking in advance.

ALTOFT, ARTHUR (22), Mate, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Son of Alfred and Rebecca Altoft, of Shooters Grove, Astley, Lancs.
DEMPSEY, JOHN (47), Fireman, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Son of the late Mr. and Mrs. Dempsey; husband of Jane Dempsey (nee Patterson), of Main St., Carnlough, Co. Antrim.
DUNLOP, DAVID LYNN (36), First Engineer, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Eldest son of the late James Dunlop and of Mary Dunlop, of Havelock Terrace, Carnlough, Co. Antrim.
KENNEWAY, JOHN (19), Trimmer, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Son of Ellen Magure (formerly Kenneway), of Mark St., Clenarm, Co. Antrim, and the late William Kenneway.
LETSON, JAMES (22), Second Engineer, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Son of James and Agnes Letson, of Drumnacole, Carnlough, Co. Antrim.
MACARTHUR, JOHN (64), Steward, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Husband of Janet MacArthur (nee MacDonald), of 5, Binnie St., Gourock, Renfrewshire.
MCFADYEN, ALLAN (39), Able Seaman, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Son of the late John and Flora McFadyen.
MCPHEDRAN, JOHN (16), Ordinary Seaman, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Son of Margaret McPhedran, of 92, Old Dumbarton Rd., Glasgow, and the late Peter McPhedran.
MCVICAR, NEVIN (54), Boatswain, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Husband of Catherine McVicar (nee McCorquodale), of 5, Colchester Square, Lochgilphead, Argyll.
WILLIAMS, HARRY (35), Fireman, SS Essonite, Mercantile Marine, †01/02/1917, Son of the late Mr. and Mrs. Williams; husband of Florence Fanny Williams (nee Lambert), of 125, Water St, Aberavon, Glam.
Regards
Hugh


----------

